# The good food for pregnant women



## malisha (Apr 24, 2010)

Remember you should be more careful on your eating style during the period of pregnancy. It's better to include much more minerals and vitamins 
into your diet. To have nutritious food during this period you can use below guidelines.
 You should more calcium,during the period of pregnancy transferring of calcium occurs between the mother and fetus, these calcium amounts are used to form the bones and teeth of the baby. Therefore it's better to have high calcium – containing foods such as milk and milk products.
Have more iron :- Amount of iron is essential for blood formation. During the period of pregnancy the mother's blood volume increases and the fetal red blood cells have to be developed. Therefore have food items where much iron is available. They are meat, fish, egg yolk, whole- grain products and vegetables. 
Have more frolic acid- This vitamin is almost promoting the whole development of the fetal central nervous system. So have foods which contained frolic acid such as vegetables,wheat germ, tropical fruits and egg.


----------



## jackbency (Apr 27, 2010)

That's very indeed post. I'll tell this to my sister because she is 5 month Pregnant. Its nice to have an article which has a good piece of information regarding pregnancy which really useful for all pregnant women.


----------

